#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Его Святейшество Далай Лама в Милане - ИЮНЬ 2012

## Пема Дролкар

Его Святейшество будет давать учения в Милане 27 и 28 июня 2012 года. 

27.06 будут даны комментарии на текст Чже Цонкапы"Три основы Пути".
28.06 утром посвящение Авалокитешвары, после обеда - ответы на вопросы.

Встречу организует старейший буддийский центр в Милане в крупном спорткомплексе, недалеко от Милана.
http://www.gpling.org/index.html
Билеты можно будет преобрети он-лайн, начиная с марта 2012. 

В Милан  возможно найти дешевые авиабилеты, если покупать их заранее. Из С.Петербурга можно лететь через Финляндию. Учения обычно переводятся на итальянский и английский языки. При крупных группах других национальностей, можно будет пригласить и других переводчиков, поэтому возможен также перевод и на русский.

----------

Jenia Morozova (01.02.2012), Pema Sonam (28.02.2012), Vadgr (21.02.2012), Ydg (03.02.2012), Пема Ванчук (05.07.2012)

----------


## Ydg

Есть какие-нибудь идеи по поводу виз? Вроде бы в италию очень трудно получить?
И почему из Питера через Финляндию? Там же есть прямой?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Из Лаппеенранты бывают билеты от 6000 рублей + оплата машины, которая может забрать Вас прямо из дома и привезти туда, а потом забрать и привезти на обратном пути. Прямой из Питера может быть дороже, чем полет из Финляндии. 

В любом случае, в скором времени будет в буддийском центре Милана, который организует приезд Его Святейшества, будет предоставлена туристическая поддержка на русском языке, а также на основании брони гостиницы турагенство оттуда сможет прислать приглашение для предоставления в консульство для визы. Возможно, будут группы паломников, тогда можно будет влиться в какую-нибудь группу.

Будем сообщать подробную информацию.

----------


## Ydg

Спасибо! Держите в курсе, пожалуйста!

----------


## Yoshka

> Из Лаппеенранты бывают билеты от 6000 рублей


На http://www.ryanair.com реально до Милана дешевле, можно также из Таллина и Риги, не обязательно из Лаппеенранты. У стоковой авиакомпании есть ограничение по размерам и объемам багажа, это строго. Но можно дополнительно заказать багажное место за 15евро. У Ryanair аэропорт не в самом Милане, а в Бергамо (ну том из которого Труфальдино). Бергамо городок небольшой, но есть, что посмотреть. От аэропорта ходят автобусы до Милана или можно электричкой из Бергамо, если посетить город, то это имхо удобнее. Если самолет прилетает поздно, лучше останавливаться в Бергамо, бронируя отель на всем известном www.booking.com
Заказывать билеты лучше заранее, т.к. цены порой круто меняются. 
В Таллин и Ригу из Питера ходят замечательные автобусы http://www.luxexpress.eu (те которые подороже - с уборной, кофе, свежими газетами и вайфаем).

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.02.2012)

----------


## Ydg

Друзья, что-нибудь слышно про организацию паломнической группы, будет или нет? Уже скоро откроют регистрацию и заказ билетов...Никогда это не делала раньше. Кто знает, поделитесь опытом, как там выбрать места, какая система оплаты, пр. детали.Что будет с переводом на русский?
Спасибо

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Заказ билетов он-лайн  и непосредственно в центре начнется с марта 2012 года.
 Более подробная информация будет размещена на сайте www.dalailama-milano2012.org
Для информации обращаться info@dalailama-milano2012.org.
Для  групп из России и стран СНГ с поддержкой на русском языке, оформлений приглашений на получение итальянской визы - для предоставления в итальянские консульства на территории  России и стран СНГ, для организации поездки, гостиниц, автобусов и так далее, обращаться на итальянском, английском или русском языках в туристическое агенство 
STARSIRIUS VIAGGI (www.starsiriusviaggi.it )по адресу электронной почты massimoasti@starsiriusviaggi.it
Просим вас также поделиться данной информацией с другими людьми, чтобы на учения смогли приехать все желающие.
Желательно авиабилеты в Милан  и места на учения преобретать самостоятельно.
На данный момент примерные расценки на день проживания в районе Центральной Станции в Милане(недалеко от центра и у метро) :

Хостел(мододежный вариант с общим туалетом и душевой) 
48 евро на двоих без завтрака

Отель 3 звезды 63 евро на двоих с завтраком

Отель 4 звезды 107 евро на двоих с завтраком

На форум Ассаго, к месту проведения учений можно доехать на метро. А с Центральной Станции можно поехать в любые города Италии.

По поводу заказа гостиниц, организации программы для групп и индивидуалов, и получения прочей информации обращаться в агенство.

----------

Ydg (07.03.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> На форум Ассаго, к месту проведения учений можно доехать на метро.


А какая станция метро? Форум Ассаго и комплекс Медиоланум - это одно и то же?

----------


## Yoshka

> А какая станция метро? Форум Ассаго и комплекс Медиоланум - это одно и то же?


Если честно, я там никакого метро не вижу. Я вижу, что до ближайшей станции метро Famagosta пилить и пилить. Ну да с Миланом разберемся, бывали, там общественный транспорт развитой, главное билетиков заранее прикупить.



А вот будет ли перевод на русский для особо одаренных  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (06.03.2012)

----------


## Ydg

Друзья! Завтра 7 марта начнется регистрация на учения в Милане 27 и 28 июня 2012 года.
http://www.dalailama-milano2012.org/...rtecipate.html
Будем группироваться в одном примерно месте ради возможного перевода или кто как попало? Какие ваши соображения?
ИМХО лучше объединяться.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ОБъединяться лучше, потому что вышеуказанное агенство Вам найдет скидки на гостиницы, трансфер и прочее, и на круг будет дешевле. Обычно турагенства в Милане не накручивают цены сверху на цену гостиницы, а, наоборот, цены у них могут быть даже ниже, чем при частной брони, и гостиница еще им из этой суммы выплачивает небольшой процент комиссионных. Так что на вашем кошельке это не отразится. Агенство давно работает, в-основном, с итальянцами на все виды путешествий по миру и по стране, но также работает и с русскими клиентами. 

Перевод был бы, если бы приехало достаточно русских. Мы бы попробовали привлечь Бема Митруева на русский перевод, но, он, вроде бы, поедет в это время на другие учения. Хурул не едет. Обычно оттуда едут организованные группы, но все настолько поистратились на Калачакре, что большинство не поедет. Но, возможно, если будет много паломников из России, можно будет оплатить приезд, например, Юлии Жиронкиной. Можно еще Майю Малыгину попросить.

Я являюсь переводчицей в данном турагенстве для этого случая, и живу постоянно в Милане. Могу удостоверить добропорядочность и профессионализм турагенства. Агенство существует более 36 лет, зарегестрировано в Торговой палате Милана по всем правилам, имеет право обращаться к итальянским консульствам с просьбой о визе.

Можете задавать вопросы в личку. Также хорошо знаю буддийский центр, который организует приезд Его Святейшества и могу с ними связаться по всем вопросам,а также присутствовала на Учениях в Милане в 2007 году. 

Бронирование мест на учениях должно начаться в ближайшие дни - пока не началось.

Если приедет народ группой - встретим и разместим. Также можно запросить культурную программу добавочно на остальные дни.  Можно посетить Геную, Венецию, Бергамо, озеро Комо, и много других предложений. Все зависит от совместного прибытия и отлета. 

Можно также попросить предварительный расчет на индивидуальное путешествие.

Схема метро  помещена старая. У нас уже добавилось много станций.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Milano_Subway_map.svg

Линия 2, зеленая, цена билета до ASSAGO 2,10 евро в один конец.

Форум Ассаго и комплекс Медиоланум - это одно и то же.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.03.2012), Ydg (07.03.2012)

----------


## Ydg

*Пема Дролкар*, Скажите, а ведь если поток ( и возможный перевод) можно слушать через коротковолновые радиоприемники, тогда  можно и в разных местах размещаться, нет?
Правильно я поняла, что бронировать билет на учение имеет смысл самим? Подскажите еще, как оплачивать эти билеты? Через интернет или на месте?
Спасибо

----------


## Sadhak

Давайте может реально отпишемся тут кто поедет и соберем группу. Мы вот вдвоем собираемся.

----------

Ydg (07.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *Пема Дролкар*, Скажите, а ведь если поток ( и возможный перевод) можно слушать через коротковолновые радиоприемники, тогда  можно и в разных местах размещаться, нет?
> Правильно я поняла, что бронировать билет на учение имеет смысл самим? Подскажите еще, как оплачивать эти билеты? Через интернет или на месте?
> Спасибо


Звонила в организационный центр. 

Бронирование мест он-лайн начнется сегодня 7.03 во второй половине дня.

Цена, 80 евро, ЗА ДВА ДНЯ УЧЕНИЙ для обычных мест (синяя разметка), и 140 евро ЗА ДВА ДНЯ УЧЕНИЙ для спонсоров поближе(красная разметка). Для студентов, тибетцев и так далее - цены ниже.

Распределение мест гарантирует программа, и нельзя заранее узнать, на каких местах именно вы сидите. На сайте заполняется анкета каждым индивидуально, выбирать конкретные места не является возможным.

Чем раньше куплен билет, тем лучше должно быть место, но нет гарантии, что будете сидеть рядом, зависит от действий программы. Подавайте сразу анкеты вместе.

При входе на учения дается радио с наушниками(входит в цену), которое получают при входе и сдают в конце дня. так что сидеть можно где угодно. везде будет слышно и видно, в зале обычно помещаются также огромные экраны, где видно Его Святейшество вблизи.

На Форуме есть много баров, ресторанов и фастфудов системы AUTOGRILL, где можно поесть в перерыв, вегетарианский организованный обед не предусмотрен. Думаю, проще взять еду с собой, могут только не позволить вносить напитки для безопастности.


Также, чем быстрее вы создадите группу, тем больше будет преимуществ - как по цене, так и по удобству. Чем больше группа - тем лучше.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня сведенья от буддийского центра были утренние. Значит, они еще сами не видели то, что в системе :Smilie:  Сейчас проверю.

Линк еще не активизирован. Как активизируется, будет видно, как оплачивать. Скорее всего, по кредитной карте, а потом надо будет распечатать электронный билет и иметь с собой. 

Цена, как и говорилось выше - 80 евро, ЗА ДВА ДНЯ УЧЕНИЙ для обычных мест(синяя разметка) , и 140 евро ЗА ДВА ДНЯ УЧЕНИЙ для спонсоров поближе(красная разметка). Для студентов, тибетцев и так далее - цены ниже.

Гарантии. что группа будет сидеть в одном месте - нет. Переводчика все-таки будем искать и приглашать, наверно. надо бы совместно оплатить ему билет и расходы. Пока думаем, кто может приехать. Кабин для переводчиков 6, пока могут предоставить кабину для русского переводчика, чтобы вести общую трансляцию на приемники на русском языке. Но, наверно, ради 10 человек это неоправданно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пробуйте завтра. Никто пока не может проникнуть в линк по техническим причинам. Мест хватит всем, и хорошие места будут , особенно до конца марта :Smilie:

----------

Ydg (07.03.2012)

----------


## Делена

> Пробуйте завтра. Никто пока не может проникнуть в линк по техническим причинам. Мест хватит всем, и хорошие места будут , особенно до конца марта


Скажите, пожалуйста , а на учение ЕС в Австрии в мае 2012 никто не собирается? Очень хотелось бы примкнуть к какой-нибудь группе

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы стараемся все-таки найти возможность обеспечить учения русским переводчиком. Пожалуйста, сообщите те, кто заинтересован этим и поедет на учения при этом условии, чтобы БЦ в Милане смог оценить, сколько людей приедет. Переводчицей просим быть Майю Малыгину.

----------


## Sadhak

+2

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вчера в буддийском центре Ге Пэл Линг в Милане мне сообщили. что они позаботятся о русском переводчике.

Если хотите собраться в группу, я посодействую тут в милане и проконтролирую организацию гостиницы, трансфера и так далее. есть сведенья, что, вероятно, будут и калмыцкие и бурятские группы, сообщу, как узнаю.

----------

Pema Sonam (03.05.2012), Sadhak (19.04.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Скажите, пожалуйста , а на учение ЕС в Австрии в мае 2012 никто не собирается? Очень хотелось бы примкнуть к какой-нибудь группе


Мы будем в Каринтии. Нас пока 5 человек.

----------


## Yoshka

> Пожалуйста, сообщите те, кто заинтересован этим и поедет на учения при этом условии, чтобы БЦ в Милане смог оценить, сколько людей приедет.


Нас будет 4 человека и переводчик очень бы не помешал. 




> Вчера в буддийском центре Ге Пэл Линг в Милане мне сообщили. что они позаботятся о русском переводчике.


Очень здорово!  :Kiss:  А есть ли информация о том, будет ли это вещание на FM или как-нибудь иначе?




> Если хотите собраться в группу, я посодействую тут в милане и проконтролирую организацию гостиницы, трансфера и так далее. есть сведенья, что, вероятно, будут и калмыцкие и бурятские группы, сообщу, как узнаю.


У меня единственный вопрос - мы зарегистрировались на сайте, а денег не берут. Хотелось бы отдать и спать спокойно  :Smilie:  
Есть ли информация о том, когда можно будет оплатить билеты. Все остальное давно заказано.

----------


## Ydg

*Пема Дролкар* уточните, пожалуйста. у организаторов: я зарегистрировалась, когда еще не было известно про перевод на русский, поэтому в ходе регистрации отказалась от перевода. Теперь чтобы подключиться к переводу, мне надо где-то об этом спросить и что-то доплачивать или нет?
И еще, объясните, пожалуйста, как добраться общественным транспортом от аэропорта Малпенса до метро, зеленая ветка, как оплачивать проезд?
Спасибо

----------


## Pema Sonam

Существует 3 способа добраться до Милана. Такси. Достаточно дорого и долго из-за пробок.
ЖДэкспресс. Идет прямо из азропорта.Всюду указатели как пройти к поезду. Идёт каждые полчаса. Кассы недалеко от посадки. Стоит 11 евро. Идёт 40-45 мин.до станции Cadorno в центре Милана. При выходе из вокзала есть метро. Ничего сложного.
Есть ещё автобус. Я не ездила. Мне кажется долго, там часто пробки по дороге в Милан.

----------

Ydg (01.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Лучше всего добираться из аэропорта Мальпенса на автобусе Malpensa Shuttle до Центральной Станции Stazione Centrale. 

Автобусы отходят на этаже "прибытие", куда вы выходите после получения багажа, у выхода из здания аэропорта наружу номер 4. Билет в один конец стоит 10 евро, а туда и обратно - 16 евро, и обратный билет действителен бессрочно, так что есть смысл купить сразу туда и обратно, сказав "andata e ritorno"(андАта э ритОрно). Билеты покупаются прямо в автобусе. Подходите, размещаете багаж под брюхом автобуса, садитесь, платите за проезд. 

Автобус выходит из Мальпенса 1, заезжает в Мальпенса 2, поездка занимает от 40 до 50 минут. Первый рейс из Мальпенсы в 5 утра, последний в 1.20 ночи, идет каждый час, 40 или 20 минут, в зависимости от времени дня.

От Центральной станции с правой стороны, если стоять лицом к фасаду станции, автобусы отходят - первый в 3.45, последний в 1.20 ночи.

У Центральной станции есть метро. 

Такси из аэропорта Мальпенса до любой точки города стоит 90 евро в один конец.

Из аэропортов Линате и Орио ал Серио(Бергамо) тоже идут автобусы в Милан. Также из Мальпенсы можно доехать и в Бергамо и в Линате, и наоборот.

----------

Ydg (01.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *Пема Дролкар* уточните, пожалуйста. у организаторов: я зарегистрировалась, когда еще не было известно про перевод на русский, поэтому в ходе регистрации отказалась от перевода. Теперь чтобы подключиться к переводу, мне надо где-то об этом спросить и что-то доплачивать или нет?
> И еще, объясните, пожалуйста, как добраться общественным транспортом от аэропорта Малпенса до метро, зеленая ветка, как оплачивать проезд?
> Спасибо


Ничего доплачивать не надо. Приходите за 2 часа до начала учений и под залог паспорта вам выдают наушники, настроетесь на соответствующую волну русского перевода в зале.

Метро в аэропорту Мальпенса нет, это за чертой города. Едьте на автобусе. А в городе есть метро. На учения тоже надо ехать на метро. 

Обязательно распечатайте билеты на учения, ни в коем случае не мните бумагу, а, особенно, штрихкод. Имейте с собой паспорт. Не несите на учения ничего лишнего. 

Сотовые телефоны можно взять, но выключать на время учений.

Нельзя брать фотоаппараты, видеокамеры, записывающие устройства, стеклянные бутылки, опасные предметы, большие сумки и рюкзаки. Будет осуществлен контроль на входе.

Записи учений можно будет приобрести в конце учений.

----------

Ydg (01.06.2012)

----------


## Ydg

Девочки, спасибо за советы! А еще ответьте, пожалуйста:
1. когда приезжаешь на Шатле к станции метро, там где-то можно посмотреть расписание Шатла на обратную дорогу?
2. можно ли купить что-то вроде проездного на метро? Мне надо будет 6 поездок. И сколько стоит?
3. как сэкономить в Милане на еде? буду в отеле в 2 остановках метро от Форума, это типа рабочий район, можно ли там на улице поесть недорого? Или купить в магазине фруктов, хлеба, молока? Можно ли в этом Форуме недорого обедать? В центр ездить не хотелось бы.
4. там вообще-то на улицах и в отелях отвечают на английском? Или хотя бы на испанском? Или только итальянский? тогда придется числительные учить... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
5. После Учений не будет ли организовано какое-нибудь объяснение или что-то такое?
Спасибо

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В центр ездить не хотелось бы.


Как же так? В центр надо бы с'ездить. Необычайно красивый город.Самый мой любимый город Италии. Там столько красивых мест.
С английским там нет проблем в отелях, магазинах,кафе,метро,такси.

----------


## Antonina

Вечер добрый! Я уже живу в Италии и в Милан собираюсь индивидуально, если я правильно поняла на входе можно получить наушники для русского перевода? Можно ли примкнуть к русской группе? Я говорю по итальянски,могу быть полезна))

----------

Anthony (11.06.2012)

----------


## Antonina

Гостиницу еще не бронировала.

----------


## Ydg

*Antonina*, русская группа не организовывалась, все едут индивидуально. Можно попробовать еще задать вопрос здесь http://www.facebook.com/events/356845187670067/  но насколько мне известно, группы нет. Так что регистрируйтесь самостоятельно на итал. сайте и бронируйте гостиницу на буккинге, например. Наушники на входе. Вероятно, там же объяснят , как настроить на русский перевод. Удачи :Smilie: )

----------


## Yoshka

Хочется выразить огромную благодарность русскому переводчику. Думаю, что работать было непросто. Огромное спасибо от меня и всех моих друзей.  :Kiss: 

Организация мероприятия в первый день на 5, а во второй день на 2-. Хочется высказать свое фе итальянским товарищам, настойчиво и бессмысленно выгонявших участников за территорию форума стоять в очереди при 30-ти градусной жаре под солнцем для повторной проверки билетов. Особенно было жалко ровесников ЕСДЛ, стоявших в очереди более часа, при том, что билеты все равно никто не проверял. После принятия обетов это выглядело особенно показательно.  :Frown:  В дополнении к этому идиотизму в фойе продавали напитки и горячие бутепброды, но столиков не было и народ с этими напитками и бутербродами просили выйти за территорию. Пять баллов. Куча нервов и агрессии из-за неумной организации на ровном месте. 
В добавок приемники перевода не работали в некоторых частях зала, а охранники не давали сидеть на ступеньках. Кстати, приемники работают если их фотоэлемент направить на прожектор (если я правильно понял, это так называемая система трансляции на ИК-лучах). Кто бы сразу объяснил  :Cry: 

Далай-Лама давал "Три основы пути", но в информационном плане комментарии на этот текст, дававшиеся в течении одного дня для разношерстной многотысячной аудитории, имеют свои особенности. Готов поспорить, что далеко не все способны перечислить эти "три основы" после учений  :Wink:  Поэтому изучаю комментарии Геше Джампа Тинлея http://lib.geshe.ru/node/803

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Я этого ничего не заметила :Smilie: ?77-летних людей. ровесников Его Святейшества было крайне мало, не надо сгущать.  Выгоняли из зала по простой причине - на второй день учений были два вида билетов - на утро и на публичную конференцию после обеда. Надо было вновь проверить билеты. Практиковали бы терпение.

Охранники не давали сидеть на ступенях потому что это противоречит технике безопасности. Если вам было не слышно. можно было бы подойти к тому же охраннику и сообщить. Но вы, наверно, просто прикрывали приемник, как Вы верно догадались. У меня друзья сидели в разных местах зала - все слышали.

Столики тоже не были поставлены в силу того, что окружающие форум галереи ведут к аварийным выходам, и никакую мебель туда ставить нельзя, ну как 10 000 человек пришлось бы эвакуировать. Еще скажите спасибо, что еду продавали. В Финляндии тем, кто не оплатил питание он-лайн, вообще поесть не удалось. Мы прямо с корабля на учения  с детьми прискакали, а на пароме у нас всю еду отобрали :Smilie:  

Вы туда в Милан на учения приехали с комфортом поесть и посидеть? так надо было просто вернуться по мосту в сторону метро, 5 минут ходу, там был огромный торговый центр с кучей кафе. 

Была на разных учениях. Эти были сверхудобные на мой взгляд :Smilie: 

Ну. На "три основы Пути" есть подробные комментарии.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.07.2012)

----------


## Yoshka

> Я этого ничего не заметила?77-летних людей. ровесников Его Святейшества было крайне мало, не надо сгущать.  Выгоняли из зала по простой причине - на второй день учений были два вида билетов - на утро и на публичную конференцию после обеда. Надо было вновь проверить билеты. Практиковали бы терпение.


Не стоит давать советы кому и что практиковать, особенно когда никто не просит  :Smilie: 
Я не говорил, что ровесников ЕСДЛ было много. Просто мы по-дороге уступили место в метро такой старушке, а потом обратили внимание, что она тоже на учение едет. Кстати, если Вы помните, ЕСДЛ сам опрашивал какого поколения людей больше на учениях  :Smilie: 
Почему людей выгоняли из комплекса - вопросов нет, но выгонять людей за территорию и заставить стоять в очереди под солнцем - это плохая организация мероприятия. Билеты все равно не проверяли. Час в очереди ради создания видимости порядка.




> Охранники не давали сидеть на ступенях потому что это противоречит технике безопасности. Если вам было не слышно. можно было бы подойти к тому же охраннику и сообщить. Но вы, наверно, просто прикрывали приемник, как Вы верно догадались. У меня друзья сидели в разных местах зала - все слышали.


Нет, в некоторых частях зала действительно не было приема. Могу номер трибуны назвать. Мы сидели вшестером на одной трибуне и ни у кого приема не было. Пересели и у всех появился. Рукой никто ничего конечно не закрывал, но некоторые элементы конструкций могли мешать приему.




> Столики тоже не были поставлены в силу того, что окружающие форум галереи ведут к аварийным выходам, и никакую мебель туда ставить нельзя, ну как 10 000 человек пришлось бы эвакуировать. Еще скажите спасибо, что еду продавали. В Финляндии тем, кто не оплатил питание он-лайн, вообще поесть не удалось. Мы прямо с корабля на учения  с детьми прискакали, а на пароме у нас всю еду отобрали


Дело не в столиках, а в том, что требовать выйти на улицу человека с сумкой, у которого в одной руке горячий бутерброд, а в другой кофе не шибко разумно. В целях той же безопасности  :Smilie:  




> Вы туда в Милан на учения приехали с комфортом поесть и посидеть? так надо было просто вернуться по мосту в сторону метро, 5 минут ходу, там был огромный торговый центр с кучей кафе.


Пелма, я об организации. В Италии были все возможности и эти вещи можно было организовать нормально. Т.е. если для вас попросить 10 000 человек выйти на уличу и постоять часок в очереди на вход для пустой формальности не проблема - значит вам не стоит заниматься организацией общественных мероприятий. Я не шучу. Думать нужно не о здоровых, а о тех, кому такие хождения и стояния выходят боком.  
Говорить "разве вы за этим приехали" не оправдание бездарной организации второго дня мероприятия. Народ еще от Бодхгаи не совсем оправился  :Smilie:  К первому дню претензий никаких.

На Savetibet есть славный обзор прошедших учений http://savetibet.ru/2012/06/30/dalai-lama.html

----------


## Нико

ИМХО, в Шневердигене (Германия) в 1998 году на учениях Его Святейшества была самая лучшая организация. Всех паломников БЕСПЛАТНО разместили. Ну да, мы, русская группа, спали на матах в спортзале в местной школе. Но зато там были чистые туалеты и душевые. Питание было БЕСПЛАТНОЕ, вегетарианское, очень вкусное. Для лам и геше -- БЕСПЛАТНОЕ проживание в коттеджах. Переводчиков так вообще облизывали. Мы сидели в специальных кабинках, нас укрывали одеялами, поили чаем. А потом каждому переводчику было сделано огромное денежное подношение, включающее в себя покрытие расходов на проезд. До сих пор вспоминаю это чудо. (Никто из зала никого не выгонял).

----------


## Ydg

Люди добрые! дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на текст практики Авалокетешвары, которую можно делать после такого посвящения. В итальянских книжечках, которые они там раздавали, есть только призывание, мантра и посвящение заслуг, самой практики нет, да и транскрипция тибетского текста...ээ..с итальянским акцентом :Wink: 
Также хочу выразить безмерную благодарность русской переводчице, какая умница!!! Спасибо большое!

----------


## Нико

> Люди добрые! дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на текст практики Авалокетешвары, которую можно делать после такого посвящения. В итальянских книжечках, которые они там раздавали, есть только призывание, мантра и посвящение заслуг, самой практики нет, да и транскрипция тибетского текста...ээ..с итальянским акцентом
> Также хочу выразить безмерную благодарность русской переводчице, какая умница!!! Спасибо большое!


Пусть русская переводчица поможет. Это должно входить в её обязанности.

----------


## Anthony

> Люди добрые! дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на текст практики Авалокетешвары, которую можно делать после такого посвящения. В итальянских книжечках, которые они там раздавали, есть только призывание, мантра и посвящение заслуг, самой практики нет, да и транскрипция тибетского текста...ээ..с итальянским акцентом
> Также хочу выразить безмерную благодарность русской переводчице, какая умница!!! Спасибо большое!


Если найдете текст - выбросьте пожалуйста сюда. Очень буду признателен.

----------


## Тензин Таши

Здравствуйте,

Аналогичная просьба может быть имеются тексты практик/садханы соответствующие посвящениям, которые Его Святейшество
даровал в Гамбурге 2007 (Манджушри) и во Франкфурте 2009 (Амитабха). Перевод не обязательно русский.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Гелек

> Люди добрые! дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на текст практики Авалокетешвары, которую можно делать после такого посвящения


.

Пожалуйста, пишите мне в личку - начиная со следующего понедельника смогу предоставить два варианта (более краткий - практика сопряженная с восемью строфами - и более обширный, именно класическая садхана Тысячерукого Авалокитешвары). Также со следующей недели сможем, возможно, желающим выслать бумажные буклеты, если будут нужны, но пока обещать не могу.

----------

Anthony (04.07.2012), Pema Sonam (05.07.2012), Ydg (04.07.2012)

----------

